# Grazing horses on fertilizer?  Surely its bad?



## WishfulThinker (5 May 2007)

Surely you should not graze a horse on a field that had fertilizer put on it a day or so before, and in dry weather??  And they already have too much grass

Also, what duty of care does a livery yard owner have over making sure horses have adequate grazing - as in a starvation paddock?  If say lots of horses at said yard are prone to laminitus or colic and they refuses to let them in a starvation paddock and yet give them MORE grass, and so far 2 have gone down with something, one has suspected colic and a laminitic horse is now lame?

If the horse owners have no where ot move to and are stuck there then surely the yard owner is in a way causing undue suffering to the animals?


----------



## _daisy_ (5 May 2007)

I think it should be left 10 days minimum and have a t least had one good rain on it before horses should be grazed. I think Henryhorn lost a foal due to Nitrogen poisoning.

My field has been fertilized - which im happy/not happy with. Happy that Chantin has lots of grass but unhappy as too much grass for Flighty the lammi pony. Ive compromised and stripped a small paddock off and let Chantin graze it completely off then Flighty can have it! 

I would say the YO should stop fertilizing the fields if they cant be grazed due to lammi horses/ponies. Its not worth risking grazing them on it.


----------



## cidermillcottage1 (5 May 2007)

Just had our fields fertilised and left if 4 days with 2 good days of rain so the fertiliser soaked well into the ground.  Would definately not recommend grazing the horses until rain has soaked it through...apparently if sheep get into contact with fertiliser that hasn't soaked in the nitrogen can cause major problems with there feet.


----------



## _daisy_ (5 May 2007)

sorry to hijack this post but how did your trailer test go cidermill - tried to PM you but it wont work


----------



## cidermillcottage1 (5 May 2007)

Passed with 6 minors so well chuffed!!! it was quite nervewracking to be honest and minors were all on silly driving errors like speeding..opps, being hesitant at junctions and forgeting to check the trailer brakes when recoupling!  - couldn't quite believe it but the examiner basically said that you would load the horse into the trailer then hitch the trailer to the car but before rehitching you would check the trailer brakes!!!!! as if!!!  firstly who in there right mind would (unless exceptional circumstances) load the horse before hitching up the trailer and who would test the brakes with the horse in the trailer! could be interesting if parked on a hill! anyway thanks for asking and remembering!! - if you want a rundown on exactly whats involved pm me and ill let you know!


----------



## Chex (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 examiner basically said that you would load the horse into the trailer then hitch the trailer to the car  

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats madness! The trailer would tip (and I speak from experience 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)!

Our fields were fertilized last year with chicken poo, but aren't getting done this year - I think YO realised it was too rich already.


----------



## Tia (6 May 2007)

No, no, no.....don't ever put horses in a newly fertilised field which hasn't been rained on.  They will burn themselves and could end up with serious internal issues.

As for starvation paddock; much the same as chosing a yard with facilities which suit.  If there is no paddock then move to a yard which offers it.  It isn't the YO responsibility - it is the owners.


----------



## carthorse (6 May 2007)

Someone posted alittle while ago that their foal died from eating fertilizer, never graze it until it has soaked in


----------



## Honeypots (6 May 2007)

Yes..I think that was Henryhorn.

Really..it does seem rather obvious to me. I mean, you wouldn't sprinkle a handful of fertiliser over your horses feed would you?


----------



## henryhorn (6 May 2007)

Firstly the fertiliser issue. When land is fertisilised the grass shoots take up he chemical nitrogen in huge numbers, hence the rapid growth. If your horse eats it in this state it may get nitrate poisoning and die as our foal did. So no way should you ever graze a newly fertilised paddock for at least ten days and only then after rain has washed some of it into the soil where it will be taken up more slowly into the grass.
Secondly the yard owner has no obligation whatsoever to provide you with a starvation paddlock.  The land you graze is land the YO has in excess for their own use, so although they charge you for it, it's up to them how much/how little they offer you.
There are various options open to you. Either buy some electric fencing and sub divide the fields, keep the horses in part of the time, or move. 
As for saying nowhere to move to, come on, that's ridiculous!  The horses are first and foremost the owner's responsibilty, so it's up to you to find somewhere they won't get rich grazing. 
No one forces you to stay at your yard, so find somewhere that suits you better. 
It sounds as though your YO  isn't interested in helping prevent laminitis so you would be happier somewhere else.


----------



## Patches (6 May 2007)

Most Yard Owners are accommodating to their liveries needs. Those which are horse owners themselves are especially aware of the grazing management of certain horses. Locally to me, most the yards have a "fatty paddock" that owners are allowed to turn their horses onto if they feel the need to restrict grazing. Other owners allow their horses on to the normal paddocks but restrict their grazing with muzzles (the Shire's/Best Friend muzzles are particularly restricting).

If I was you and the other liveries at your yard with horses susceptible to rich grazing, I'd be keeping my horse/pony in it's stable until I could find a yard that could cater for my needs. Whilst I realise you have no say in the YO's grass management plan, you do have a say on whether you put your horse out on the grass. If I felt my horse shouldn't graze on it, it wouldn't.

I presume you have stables?


----------



## Fairynuff (6 May 2007)

I never graze any herbivores on newly fertilized fields and have to wait patiently till it rains. During the winter I keep my fields closed to avoid trashing and have 3 paddocks which I use as turnout with hay every day.I dont fertilize but pick up the poo evry day so although they cant be classed as horsesick they have very little grass all year round and are perfect starvation paddocks for Paolino and Doodles. If they want to graze they have to move around constantly and hunt the stuff. Your YO has no duty to provide starvation paddocks and its up to you to manage your horse as is necessary or move it to more suitable surroundings. Reclaiming starvation paddocks costs money and time. M.


----------



## spaniel (6 May 2007)

Its threads like this that make me realise how lucky I am to be on the yard Im on.  YO hates fetriliser (and this coming from an ex dairy man), loves organic/non chemical, has land with differing soils and growth rates and is great about moving horses about to suit the horse and not the amount of grass he needs eating down.

I have 3 acres of superb grass for Tom.  He is old and needs high powered, short term grazing so gets what he needs, in a small amount, in his alloted grazing time.  Jack is a big heffer and has an nearly bare and weedy paddock which he loves as its  full of thistles and interesting plantlife other than cow grazing.

I know its wonderful to see pristine manicured paddocks with not a blade of grass out of place, all at the regimented 4 inches tall, where any weed would be pounced on by the backpack sprayer but horses really dont need this at all. 

We, as horse owners need to get more in the mindset that our horses must forage not just stand in one place all day eating explosives!!


----------



## Fairynuff (6 May 2007)

Very well said Spaniel!


----------



## Patches (6 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]


We, as horse owners need to get more in the mindset that our horses must forage not just stand in one place all day eating explosives!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Couldn't agree more! I have oodles of weeds in mine and I don't fertilise my horse paddocks. Pooh picking daily is the key to maintaining "decent" grazing. I like that my horses are searching for food and wandering around. Would hate to see them on overly long grass.


----------



## WishfulThinker (7 May 2007)

Just to say, this isnt MY yard that I am at but a friends, who is relly concerned about the situation.   We didnt think it was right about them being allowed on the fertilized grass, and she was going to ask the vet about it when he is up to one of the other horses, as hopefully he will be able to tell the YO that it is dangerous!


----------

